# Cat scratched Russian tortoise`s eye



## kBarabanovs (Nov 3, 2011)

Today my cat scratched my Russian tortoise`s eye. First, there was coming out lot of blood, then blood stop coming out, and now she are not opening scratched eye, and there are some red liquid out of eye. What are that liquid? Are that eye liquid? What I can do to my tortoise now, to help she? Can she get infection? 







P.S. I do not have any vet near me(~200km).
P.S.S. Sorry for my bad English.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi kBarabanovs:

Welcome to the Tortoise Forum!!

I usually say that cats aren't a threat to tortoises, but I guess you've proved me wrong.

You can buy this product online:

http://www.1800petmeds.com/Terramycin-prod10190.html

Do a web search for Terramycin Opthalmic Ointment, and the hits should be something in your country or someplace where you, being in Latvia, can order from.

Put it in the eye three times a day. It should really help. Buy it as soon as possible.

Your English is just fine. 

Your tortoise's beak is a little long. Don't cut up his food...make him bite off pieces, and feed him on a rough surface like a piece of broken cement or a rough rock or stone.

May we know your name?


----------



## cemmons12 (Nov 3, 2011)

That's so sad.... is there an exotic vet in your area anywhere? I wish u both luck.


----------



## yagyujubei (Nov 3, 2011)

Any antibiotic eye ointment people can use will work. If the eye is punctured, really nothing to do, but the ointment should prevent infection.


----------



## zoogrl (Nov 3, 2011)

You may try calling a vet to see if they can give you any advice over the phone, offer to email a picture for them. Be sure to keep the kiddo well fed & warm to help give him/her an extra reserve to fight off infection. Ask the vet what they would recommend you wash the area with everyday. They may suggest that you keep him/her on papertowels or newspaper to keep little bits of substrate out of the wound. Warm compresses to the eye if you can wouldn't hurt either. Best of luck to you both!


----------



## SailingMystic (Nov 3, 2011)

The other part is that this is painful -- keep it as clean as possible. I had an issue myself and the puss or water is from the eye tearing to heal. Heck with an exotic vet, take it to a regular vet ASAP !

Ps.. The reason I say this is because it's more than a scratch-- a puncture. Infection can settle in fast and it's horrible for this little one. It could heal fast too. So you want to get the eye looked at or simply call a vet or even an eye doctor  ask for some advice. My eye doctor told me to lay still while it healed to keep the eye from moving. See if you can make some calls- blood isn't good...


----------



## l0velesly (Nov 3, 2011)

Ouch, poor tortoise! Taking it to a vet is the best idea.. and get the beat trimmed!


----------



## SailingMystic (Nov 6, 2011)

How are you making out? Let me know if you learned anything you could share. Hoping you and tort are doing a lot better  fingers crossed


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 6, 2011)

I hope your tortie is better soon. Keep the wound clean!


----------



## zesty_17 (Nov 6, 2011)

i agree with the Terramycin Opthalmic Ointment, any vet or doctor should be able to get this to you. Hope everything works out for him.


----------



## Laura (Nov 6, 2011)

is it just the area near the eye or the eye ball too? the wrong ointment is worse then doing nothing.... Doc ? are you out there? 
clean it well with warm water.. i would give your tort a good warm water soaking...
And when he is better.. its Beak needs a good trim.. its a bit overgrown..


----------



## ascott (Nov 6, 2011)

You may want to pm exoticdr and ask him his opinion....


----------



## Sammy (Nov 11, 2011)

Please please take him to a vet ASAP. Normal vet can provide antibiotic eye drops, my tortoise has respiratory infection and the reptile vet gave me normal pet antibiotics eye drops to drip in her nostrils (plus injections). He said 'works for all'! As for the long beak, can get him a cuttlefish bone, soak and remove the hard back. Tortoise will nibble on it at their own time.


----------

